# What is the BEST Blue Water Sailing Boat out there (around 42')



## BigKahunaSD

What is the BEST Blue Water Sailing Boat out there (around 42')
Just want to get a few ideas!


----------



## k1vsk

rather than the typical answer, I'll offer this one -
the best boat is almost invariably the one with the most experienced crew


----------



## BigKahunaSD

Funny! I agree, nothing like an experienced crew!

I guess I should state it this way. In the Pacific, San Diego to be exact. What do people like, for the conditions out here? What are people experience with different boats. Do you prefer a Ketch, Sloop...maybe a rowboat (only kidding).

This just a generic response I'm looking for. Maybe people think a 34' is better. Maybe not?


----------



## Giulietta

k1vsk said:


> rather than the typical answer, I'll offer this one -
> the best boat is almost invariably the one with the most experienced crew


Excellent answer...

Bigkahuna, take it as it is...

Now...search for Old Shoe...you will find your boat....


----------



## thesnort

Mahina Expedition - Offshore Cruising Instruction


----------



## sailingdog

So many different answers to this question... so little time.


----------



## Waterrat

Big K forgive the others but they get these vague questions about what is the best blue water boat all the time. Most who ask are dreamers with no chance of ever reaching their dream or at least a little naive about what they actually want to do. There is nothing wrong with the dream but there needs to be a lot of work to make it a reality. This is a great place to begin that research but read some of the past posts and you will surely find that there is no correct answer besides a good crew. Don't let our initial sarcasm of your question scare you away. This is a great resource and most folks are very generous with their time, humor and knowledge. Check out the Mahina Expdition it will give you a way to understand what you asked and begin answering the questions that need answering to find what you really need. Cheers. Rat


----------



## camaraderie

Damn...so much beating around the bush. My opinion is for a cost no object new boat in the 42 foot range for fast and safe cruising and impeccable fit and finish...Halberg-Rassey 43. 








It will set you back around $800k+ but what the hell...you only live once and they hold their value better than real estate!

Come on guys...pick ONE boat for sailing around the world in the 42 foot range that you would buy if $$ were no limitation.


----------



## Giulietta

NAJAD.....the 440..it's an HR that sails better...designed by Judel/Vrolijk

Just imagine a HR that sails!!!!!

LINK


----------



## Waterrat

I rarely even look in this price range because even if I had 800 K to spare I wouldn't spend it on my boat but since we are dreaming. Maybe the Cherubini 44 (LOD). she sure is pretty and would even help our sad U.S. economy. Cherubini 44 sail boat - Overview


----------



## Giulietta

Old Shoe!!!


----------



## Waterrat

Giulietta said:


> Old Shoe!!!


----------



## camaraderie

Hey Giu...I'll come along on that Najad any time...beautiful boats. We looked at the 440cc back when the dollar was worth something...then the price doubled. I like the aft cabin on the 440c better than the HR.


----------



## sailhog

A 1980 Catalina 30 gotta be pretty high up on anybody's list. Unless, of course, you're a great big butt-head with poop in his head that's packed in there so tight the poop is "loose" and squirting out his ears.


----------



## sailortjk1

Have the Outbounds not caught on?
I know John said he was not real impressed with them.
Not that I have any experience with them, just thought they would be a good money is no object long range cruiser.
Outbound 44/46











​


----------



## Giulietta

camaraderie said:


> Hey Giu...I'll come along on that Najad any time...beautiful boats. We looked at the 440cc back when the dollar was worth something...then the price doubled. I like the aft cabin on the 440c better than the HR.


I knew you would...ask me how I know...

LOOK HERE


----------



## Giulietta

Waterrat said:


>


OLD SHOE CLICK....the Cherubini


----------



## blt2ski

If it is a what ever it costs, then a swan or oyster would have to be in the running too!

Marty


----------



## BlueWaterMD

Shannon 43!!!


----------



## thesnort

My choice for 42 is this: Used manta 42 catamaran for sale - Nauticat:thewave:


----------



## Waterrat

Fair enough Giu. I can't even begin to dream about any of these shoes. I stick to the little ones.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Hinckley Sou'wester 42.


----------



## sailaway21

Two Cal 21's get's me to the 42' mark and includes a parts boat. What should I do with the other $796,000?


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... not going to be going round the world in your Cal 21 though...


sailaway21 said:


> Two Cal 21's get's me to the 42' mark and includes a parts boat. What should I do with the other $796,000?


----------



## sailingdog

Since we're talking 42' boats... I'd throw in Chris White's *Atlantic 42.*  Here's a photo of one doing about 20 knots...


----------



## ehmanta

For me it is a toss up......
A nice Cabo Rico 42 or a Waterline 43 would do me nicely Maybe I'll take both, since money is no object!!!

World Cruiser Waterline 43 >> Designers and builder's of fine metal boats >> Waterline Yachts

Cabo Rico Custom Yachts, Inc.-Cabo Rico Sailboats


----------



## Ilenart

Money is always an issue so for a 42' blue water boat I would look at a Tayana 42.

Available as a centre cockpit

1990 Tayana Center Cockpit Sail New and Used Boats for Sale -

Or an aft cockpit
1985 Tayana Vancouver Cutter Sail New and Used Boats for Sale -

Ilenart


----------



## 121Guy

*Best?*

Best as in best speed, best safety, best ease of operation, best construction, best comfort factor at sea, best aesthetics, best value, best (lowest) maintenance?.....

Best may not be best based on which best or bests you mean!

For me, in that size, I'm partial to the J42.

121 Guy


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...money no object, here's my list of favorites for bluewater:

Cabo Rico 42
Morris 42
Pacific Seacraft 40/44


If you're looking for a ~42 footer for bluewater work on a budget (<$125k), I'd look at these:

Valiant 40
Baba 40
Westsail 42/43


----------



## xxuxx

*Best??*

Depends what you want?? speed, comfort, safety?

Try Shannon; Cape Dory; whitby; Halbery Rassy; Baltic;Island Packet


----------



## Sapperwhite

The Valiant 42 Center Entry at the boat show this year was pretty sweet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giulietta said:


> NAJAD.....the 440..it's an HR that sails better...designed by Judel/Vrolijk
> 
> Just imagine a HR that sails!!!!!
> 
> LINK


Spent some time on a Najad this summer and have to agree with Alex.


----------



## SVAuspicious

camaraderie said:


> I like the aft cabin on the 440c better than the HR.


The HR 40 and 48 are both available with a centerline queen much like the Najad 440c. The 40, 43, and 48 all have substantially nicer galleys and nav stations than the Najad. Tastes differ.


----------



## Giulietta

SVAuspicious said:


> The HR 40 and 48 are both available with a centerline queen much like the Najad 440c. The 40, 43, and 48 all have substantially nicer galleys and nav stations than the Najad. Tastes differ.


true...but I want a sailboat to sail, not to cook or sleep...for that I have a house.  

otherwise I would call it a cookboat or a sleepboat:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## blt2ski

Finngulf 43


----------



## SVAuspicious

Giulietta said:


> I want a sailboat to sail, not to cook or sleep...for that I have a house.


I haven't sailed a Najad, so I can't compare. The HRs I have sailed have been pretty good performers. I've sailed a 36, a 37, a 39, my 40, several 43s, a 48, and a 54. They have all been pretty sprightly boats. I'm glad I chose a conventional main with full battens instead of a furler but that has little to do with the boat itself. HRs do seem to be sensitive to backstay tension to get them to point. Is there some other reason you think the Najad's are better sailors?


----------



## Jeff_H

As long as we are in the price is no object category, I am quite partial to the Morris 45. But if price were an object, the older Peterson 44's would be extremely high on my list. Then again, personally, I would be tempted to find a Farr 46 (design #92) or even a Farr 44 (design number 89).


----------



## NCountry

Giulietta said:


> true...but I want a sailboat to sail, not to cook or sleep...for that I have a house.
> 
> otherwise I would call it a cookboat or a sleepboat:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher


So if I want a sailboat to seduce in what do I call that? 

Good Gosh, doesn't this "what is the best" question ever die?


----------



## soulfinger

I'll take a Hylas if someone else is buying.


----------



## camaraderie

NCountry said:


> So if I want a sailboat to seduce in what do I call that?


You call it a DREAM boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'll second on the Morris 45.


----------



## harpguitar

I was at the Sailboat show this year and was most impressed with Hinkley. Don't they have something in this size? Do they sail as nice as they look?

Rick


----------



## mstern

Unlimited funds and a Blue Water boat about 42 feet in length? The first two I look at are:

The Gozzard 41



and the Island Packet 370


----------



## Jock-san

BigKahunaSD said:


> What is the BEST Blue Water Sailing Boat out there (around 42')
> Just want to get a few ideas!


The Spirit 56 - because hull length isn't the whole story.

www-spirityachts-com


----------



## T37Chef

*I would think...*

the Valiant 40 or 42, its my understanding that more Valiant have circumnavigated than any other???


----------



## chef2sail

I am in for a Hylas or Saga 43


----------



## captainmidnight

One that someone else has already paid to get set up then died or gotten divorced and is forced to take a bath on, or a Sceptre 41 PH


----------



## Giulietta

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

How sweet...this thread became, (as I expected), a "HUG AN OLD SHOE" thread....

How sweet.....


----------



## BlueWaterMD

Giu,
While bluewater sailing involves much more than just the boat (ie ability of the crew), there are boats that are definitely more up to the task than others. What boats do you consider true bluewater boats that aren't an "old shoe?" I can think of only a few. Swan, Najad, and Oyster come to mind. Anything else? Personally I am, and always will be, a fan of the old shoe. But, I am still curious as to what other options are out there.


----------



## Giulietta

Blue..

ahhh I am just teasing the guys...really..don't worry..just joking around.

But you have MUCH BETTER and really nice boats out there, that can really take a pounding (as your old shoe does), and still out sail and outperform any old shoe...

Boats like the Hallberg Rassy, the Sweden Yachts, the Malo, Camper & Nicholson, The Amel Maramu (sorry yukk ugly), the OLD Wauquiez centurion, the Moody, certain Van De stadt, the pre- 2000 Gib'Sea, etc...

personally, and mostly because of what and where I sailed all my life, the aesthetics of boats like the Valiant, the Gozzards, Cabo Ricos etc. never appealed to me, but as they say, to each his own..

It's just that some have this preconcieved idea, that to go Blue water, you really need an old shoe ..and that is (in my opinion)as far from the truth as I don't know what..but..it's a common idea here among many...

There are so much better boats out there for that than the Old shoe, you couldn't imagine..boats that can really make a passage much faster and better...boats made to sail, yet HD and strurdy..just with better sailing abilities.

But this being an American site, mostly populated by US friends...I understant the tendency and passion for those

But off course, I respect their choices and preferences...altough some don't respect mine...but that's another story


----------



## BlueWaterMD

All very nice boats, and i would assume they do sail better than many of the more common blue water choices. But functional or not, the Gozzard front ends are just sooo pretty. I have a seceret aspiration to be a pirate though (complete with parrot and bottle of rum), so take that for what its worth!


----------



## tdw

Malo 40 would do me quite nicely than you very much.


----------



## jcluddite

well if money is no object, I vote for a Hutting 40.

Morris is selling a used one, Hutting "Velvet" $350,000 | Morris Yachts

w w w hutting. nl


----------



## johnshasteen

A WestSail 42 or an Alajuela 38 if you actually plan to venture far off into bluewater.


----------



## sahara

harpguitar said:


> I was at the Sailboat show this year and was most impressed with Hinkley. Don't they have something in this size? Do they sail as nice as they look?
> 
> Rick


See post #22. And they do sail as nice as they look, but, relative to LOA, are small inside with short waterline. That said, we love ours. There are always a few available used, usually well cared for.

Also, the Morris 42 is sweet, as is the Mark Ellis/Bruckman 42.

Bruckmann 42 Cruising Sloop

I've been on a Malo that the owners had sailed across the pond, it was a lovely boat and the owners were very happy with her.


----------



## Giulietta

Sahara, I don't dislike the Bruckmann entirely, no Sir...

shame about that bow thing and the almost Cutty Sark bow sprit, and the main sail, other than that..I like it...

Malo's are really very good boats...and don't look like old shoes, which is a good thing


----------



## CBinRI

blt2ski said:


> If it is a what ever it costs, then a swan or oyster would have to be in the running too!
> 
> Marty


I would vote Swan, but I am biased.


----------



## sasfish

*re*

The best bluewater boat would be the one that gets you home.
If I had to pick one, maybe the amel 41,hans 33, oceanic 46, peterson 44,spencer 44 ( from canada),person 424, j-boat 44, bristol 40,king legend 41,hans 38, skorpian 2, lrc 38, valant, corbin, halberg,van de stat, santa cruz 50, sundeer and the beat gos on. The point is the best boat is the one that fits your budget and has plenty of room for stuff. It also helps to have an extry stateroom.


----------



## imagine2frolic

I don't care if it's a rowboat. It's just got to be *RED*. That way it will look good in a beautiful *sunset*!.....i2f :laugher


----------



## wind_magic

I think the best boat is the one you can afford to be on every day ...


----------



## kwaltersmi

In response to the "Old Shoe" posts:

While I agree with Giu that there are many new, modern boats that are every bit as capable (if not more so) than the "Old Shoes", most can't be purchased on a tight budget like so many of the old shoes can. So I think the appeal of an old shoe is seaworthiness in an "affordable" package.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'd recommend a Hallberg-Rassy 43. I'm completely satisfied with mine -- and it didn't cost $800K when I bought it in 2001. You can take an HR anywhere with confidence and comfort. Send me a private message if you want more details and advice on how to learn more about the HR experience.


----------



## chall03

Personally I can't go past a Swan. 
Their so damn pretty and would happily take me anywhere I need to go, and when I got there I could then put the thing into a regatta and have a lot of fun.

What are people's thoughts here on the big Dashew designed things the Deerfoot etc?? Obviously a couple of models are well and truly upwards from 42ft, but just curious.


----------



## tdw

chall03 said:


> Personally I can't go past a Swan.
> Their so damn pretty and would happily take me anywhere I need to go, and when I got there I could then put the thing into a regatta and have a lot of fun.
> 
> What are people's thoughts here on the big Dashew designed things the Deerfoot etc?? Obviously a couple of models are well and truly upwards from 42ft, but just curious.


Swan's are cool. Lovely things. As long as you don't mind nearly 8' draft on the shoal draft version of the Swan 45 (over nine feet non shoal) and have a serious in with your bank manager.


----------



## bb74

A Rustler 42 or even better an Alliage 41 (used though as they have gone bigger with the current line). Personally I like the J42 a lot but can't see handling a boat that big on a regular basis with the wife. Nor can I afford it! ;-)


----------



## chall03

The bank manager would laugh hysterically unfortunately TDW...but its nice to dream. 
I didn't actually know the draught on the things was that bad. Might make a cruise north a little bumpy in places....


----------



## Valiente

We got something better than an "old shoe". We got an Army Boot!










But that's because I wanted to retire at 50 and not 70. I am a big proponent of "going NOW" or as soon as is feasible, because wealth is useless without health, and I can cruise this "Doc Martin" boat (which is faster than it looks) economically for five years or so and not be bankrupt at the end of it.

Also, we bought it outright. No loans. Yes, I would like a Swan, a Saga or a Shearwater, or some other boat starting with "S", but I would have to sell my house to do that.

I don't want to do that.

So even though I realize this is yet another "fantasy thread", we bought the boat as part of a "reality thread". It is cheaper and easier for us to modify an existing full keeler for extended cruising than to buy a boat for half a million or so which would be in "sail away" condition. This way, I get to shape the systems, for better or worse, to MY ideas, and I hope I will learn enough that we don't have to have a mechanic in the forepeak pipeberth.


----------



## jrd22

Val- old shoes/boots are a lot more comfortable than shiny new ones that need to be broken in and can cause blisters. Good looking boat by the way.


----------



## petmac

Giulietta said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> How sweet...this thread became, (as I expected), a "HUG AN OLD SHOE" thread....
> 
> How sweet.....


Better to Hug an Old Shoe than an Old Boot.   

My choice...SW42.


----------



## mgiguere

If I were in the market for a "World Cruiser" under $100k, I would pick this S&S classic designed after "Intrepid", the winner of 2 Americas Cups. Built in 1967 by Chris Craft, it is a real world cruiser for a reasonable cost.

Yahoo! Groups

I've had the 37fr version for 20 years, and it's a boat that can go off shore and win races when you get to your destination.

Moe


----------



## Valiente

I docked my 9,000 lb. 33 footer beside a 1964 ChrisCraft 33' sloop for a couple of years...it weighed 19,000 lbs.! I used to edge away from the coamings when she would come in hot...

So I guess slow but steady would apply...it's the heaviest sailboat I've ever stepped on, foot for foot.


----------



## mgiguere

Valiente:

That was a totally different class of boat. Chris Craft built motor sailors as well, but the "Indian" line were different. Do the research on Apache 37, Commanche 42. Fin Keeled, minimum displacement, thick fiberglass, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Valiente - Nice boat! That looks like the perfect shoe to me. I think I have pilothouse boat envy...


----------



## CBinRI

chall03 said:


> The bank manager would laugh hysterically unfortunately TDW...but its nice to dream.
> I didn't actually know the draught on the things was that bad. Might make a cruise north a little bumpy in places....


Mine is six and a half, so they're not all that deep. Mine is also 33 years old, and not one of the hot-rod newer ones. And because of its age, I didn't brake the bank. And I bought it with bank stock that would be worth nothing now anyway (I like to tell myself).


----------



## chall03

Nice CBinRi. It does look like a beautfiul boat.


----------



## johnshasteen

You should only buy the boat you fall in love with. Some people like lots of teak and other decorative diversions to going sailing (Cabo Rico, etc) and others like a simple looking, tough as nails boat (Cape Dory, Bristol, Hinckley, Block Island,etc), other's like lithe, but fragile, racers.


----------



## CBinRI

chall03 said:


> Nice CBinRi. It does look like a beautfiul boat.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I did it under 100 thousand...and am now sailing a brand new 1974 Formosa 41....enjoying every minutes of her...


----------



## Spirit17

Wish it were my Puget Pilot 40 but seems to be more of a Coastal Cruier with its large windows


----------



## PCP

X-42, Cruising Line.

Fast, safe, elegant, classy, a true bluewater boat

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=658261

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Nacra52

I was tempted to vote for the Swan but the only thing in the 42' range they make is the day sailer. Having done some passages on a Hinkley 42 (Miami-Bahamas) and a Hans Christian 41 (NY-Bermuda) I would have to say that the HC inspired a lot more confidence. So my vote would go towards other boats of that sort - Pacific Seacraft, Valiant, etc. The HC 41 is really a 38 or so, the bow-sprit is included in the LOA. 

I question whether a 42' boat is really an ideal size for blue water sailing, at least shorthanded. Everything on it is larger and requires more force. I'm a large fellow, even so I was working hard to winch, etc. Now of course the Hinkley had all sorts of electric furling devices, but these are not compatible with my view of what you want for blue water. So with a crew of four, sure. 

The Halberg-Rassey 43 above looks great. One thing I didn't like about the HC was getting his by large waves and the cockpit filling to the brim with water. This was in a terrible storm, to be sure, but that is the time you'd most like to stay at least a bit secure in your cockpit.


----------



## PCP

Welcome to the forum. 

I agree with you about the size of the boat in what concerns a solo sailor . I would chose the new X - 38 cruising line, not the 42 as my ideal boat, but the thread asked for a 42ft boat and it was not said that it was a boat for a solo sailor.

In what regards the force you make at the winch, it depends on the size of the sails and on the size of the winches. If you go with a much heavier boat, like an Hans Christian, for the same size, the boat will need much bigger sails to sail decently, so you would need to make a lot more force than in a lighter boat. Regarding the winches, the ones from the X 38 are much bigger than the ones of a benetau 40 

Sailors rarely take into consideration the size of the winches in relation to the sail area, but that's an important consideration when choosing a boat.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Nacra52

PCP said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I agree with you about the size of the boat in what concerns a solo sailor . I would chose the new X - 38 cruising line, not the 42 as my ideal boat, but the thread asked for a 42ft boat and it was not said that it was a boat for a solo sailor....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Thanks for the welcome, and thanks for the pointer to the X-38. That's quite a beauty, I had not seen it, nor any of the X cruising line previously.

One of the reasons I signed up here was to learn more about modern boats. It strikes me that there are probably a few really nice boats for cruising that are outside the old standby's that I have no knowledge of. Clearly this X is one.

Whatever I buy next will be for singlehanding, so I viewed the question from that perspective, but I know others prefer to sail with larger crews.


----------

